# Dune Spacing Guilde Heighliner (Lynch movie) WIP



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Honor to whom honor is due: I didn't start this project, that was done by a fellow german SF modeler. But he gave it away at a certain point of construction, and I will finish it:

- final paintjob
- adding the golden framed "main gate"
- displaybase + nameplate

Here are some pictures so far:

Starting Point: 










Details:



















Primer:










It will be placed upon a marble base, approx. 40 mm deep and 245 mm wide:










At the moment I plan to use four of these stylized birds of prey to represent the Atreides falcon to carry the ship on their wings. They are approx. 35 mm high and will sit on top of the marble base:











The "backstory": 

This Guild Heighliner desktop model is a personalized gift from the guild to the contract partner who rented one of their ships to transport his fleet, in this case house Atreides. It will show any visitor "Hey, look, I have enough money to rent a ride with the Guild!" 

The ship is a usual gift for the renter and will always be carried by the symbol of the house who rented it. So a falcon for House Atreides, Lions for house Corrino and so on.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

As the project goes on it undergoes some changes, as usual:

I found some nice hawk figures from the manufacturer "Schleich". Problem ist that the wings don't habe the same height, and because of that the ship doesn't sit straight on them, but I try to bend them in shape using hot water and some clamps to keep them in their new shape. They are then put into the refrigerator for 48 hours:










When the shape is ok I will cover them in golden "Rub'n Buff".


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Some progress from the last weekend:

I started to paint the ship itself, using anthracite as the basecolor, followed by a black oil wash to bring out the fine panel lines and the edges of the tiny raised details. Then the trench area got two drybrushings, using Lifecolors black set "Rubber Shades & Co". I used "Dark Cockpit" as the first layer, with "Vulcanized rubber" on top of it:










My digicam was not able to show that subtle variants of black yesterday evening under the light conditions of my hobbyshop (it looks all black on the picture, but in real life you can see the slightly different shades), so I'll try to make some in daylight in the next days. I especially love the light blue shade of the "Vulcanized rubber". It gives a sense of the immense size of the Heighliner, as it looks "faded" somehow with that color.

Besides from that I gave the two falcons that will act as the stand a golden coat using Rub'n Buff gold leaf. In comparison to usual metallic colors the pigments here are much finer, which avoids the "metall flake" appearance you often got when painting metall shades. It also doesn't make the soft plastic sticky like other colors, and can be polished to a nice satin shine:










That's it for this weekend. More to come.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is very interesting! Not a common subject. Thanks for sharing.

I'm not familiar with either of those products. Am interested in seeing more. The Rub 'n Buff seems to do a very good job.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Fozzie said:


> The Rub 'n Buff seems to do a very good job.


It does, indeed! Maybe you want to do a little Google-search about it, there are many websites showing the (endless) possibilities what can be done with that stuff, including some very interesting videos.


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

As soon as I saw the thread title I knew this was going to be good. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

never get enuff Dune!! Go Marco, Go!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I liked the one from the 2000 mini series, too.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Te Lynch version of Dune is my absolute favourite, including all the designs. It resembles most what I saw in my minds eye when I read the novel for the first time, decades ago.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The Lynch movie definitely had a unique style (I hate the Ornithopter, though).

Looking forward to see the next batch of pics!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

electric indigo said:


> The Lynch movie definitely had a unique style (I hate the Ornithopter,


I agree - the Ornithopter should be ignored. But the rest was cool.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Great job, Marco! I _love_ the idea for the base, and the concept behind the display. It will really give the impression of an actual artifact from the story. Bravo!

Yeah, the movie ornithopters were a real disappointment. I actually remember an interview with David Lynch where he said something to the effect of:

"I thought we could do something a lot more interesting than the book describes for the ornithopters..."

Oh, yeah. A levitating refrigerator is far more interesting than a jet-assisted mechanical bird plane. _Please!_

I found the rest of the movie uneven. Some great casting. Paul and Jessica were spot on. Our favorite soon-to-be french starship captain as Gurney. Too bad about the bizarre, "Knock-em Sock-em Robot" personal shields and the cheap way ray guns were smuggled back into the story in spite of every effort by the author to exclude them. But even with its flaws, it had a scope that was missing from the rather flat, but more faithful SciFi channel adaptation.

I would like to see what Lynch might have done with the book if he had made the movie in the post _Lord of The Rings_ era. That movie was a real landmark demonstrating how a classic book can be adapted into a great motion picture, yet remain reasonably faithful to its source material.

I look forward to seeing your model completed. Any chance you would give us a scratch-built ornithopter?

M.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

MGagen said:


> Great job, Marco! I _love_ the idea for the base, and the concept behind the display. It will really give the impression of an actual artifact from the story. Bravo!


Thanks for that praise! 

Yesterday I made a little progress and added the Spacing Guilde logo to the base (on both sides, so that the owner of the model and possible visitors, who will sit on the other side of the desk, can see it). It is made from 1,6 mm thick, gold plated acryl:



The plan for today is the final drybrushing of the ship.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Incredibly beautiful work as usual, Marco. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Some progress from yesterday evening:

First I painted the golden frame around the large entrance gate. You can see in the picture that it is not a hole like in the movie, but a raised detailpart - some artistic license. Simply asume that the gate can be closed if neccessary... 



Just to put everything in perspective: The detailpart which got the frame is approx. 1 x 2,2 mm small.

Next I brought the two falcons that will carry the ship in their final position on the base and glued them in place:





This weekend I will make some last corrections to the ship, and then the project is finished. I'll try to make some beautyshots of the complete display then. Stay tuned!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Finished!

I will take better pictures during next week, but here are three little teasers, taken with my iPad mini:


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Far out.excellent work.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Super cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Wonderful job, Marco!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Thanks!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice work. You've really captured it. I like the base as well.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That is such a cool display. :thumbsup:


----------

